# Shower tray crack. What do you think?



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

OK, now its happened to me! 

Shower tray cracks, one about 12inches long across the centre, and a minor one around the outlet. Been looking back through the Forum for ideas, and quite shocked at the number of instances of this fault, even to vans still within warranty. Decided that there was absolutely no point in carrying out any plan of action until I removed the tray from the shower cubicle to see what damage if any there was underneath. One interesting thing I did find was that the same crack had been "repaired" before, probably some time ago whilst it was still in warranty, but with Duck Tape can you believe!

Fortunately the toilet is outside the shower and stands separately, so eventually got the tray out successfully and without further damage. What a flimsy and useless piece of kit this is, my plastic flower pots and containers in the garden are made of better stuff I have to say. Fortunately my van is twin floored and so the tray stands on its own very solid floor, which is additionally protected by a lino type top surface, and although I found dampness, the under-floor remained undamaged.

Having read through many of the remedies experienced by those who've had this problem, I've more or less decided to get the tray "Speedcoated" by an appointed dealer, but first of all get the tray "beefed up"on the underside by Sikaflexing a prepared piece of 1mm thick piece of aluminium panel/sheet to it. Then when I get it Speedcoated a least it's reasonably firm to start with.

This is my plan, sounds an effective remedy to me, but what do you reckon? Any comments would be appreciated.

Cheers, Mick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got one out, he did a rubbish job, a total scoundrel too, he was on ebay but been removed now.

I bought some other stuff, I repaired all the damage and the applied it myself, £50 for enough to do two trays.

I'll see if I can find it, on phone typing this.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found it.

http://www.paintsrus.co.uk/repair/b...e-paint-repair-kit-satin-white-/prod_324.html

Ring for advice, our tray was white, but getting on a bit and looked grubby so I went with a pale grey colour, and did a masked line, looked okay once it was dry, no problems since.

After


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

That looks good Kev, got me thinking now !!

Many thanks. :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

shingi said:


> That looks good Kev, got me thinking now !!
> 
> Many thanks. :smile2:


Mine was quite bad, splits all over, it had mats down when we bought it and I just missed it, previous owner was a real swine, so I just got on with it.

What you cannot see is I drilled 10mm holes evenly spaced at 50mm centers all over both bases/trays, and pumped in some very cheap Poundworld (because it's thinner and flows better) silicone sealer until it popped up out of the other holes slightly, and leaving the tiny bumps to provide future grip, I left it for a good month before touching it so it could could completely cure, then I masked it of with 8mm fine line tape then again with 50mm normal masking tape, and brushed two coats of the aforementioned paint, it dries slightly tacky, but a couple of showers later it was fine.

Cleanliness and good prep is the key to a good finish as usual, quite satisfying too, and would have been a good saving.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Seeing as you have the tray out why not fibreglass the underside, it will add some extra thickness and a lot of strength with a degree of flexibility.

My tray split around the plughole because it's not supported properly there but unfortunately the whole shower cabinet would have to be removed to get the tray out. I tried repairing it from the top with PlastAid but it wasn't successful. It has since had a plastic plate put around the plughole which so far has worked.

JohnW


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Wizzo
I did think of fibreglassing the underside, but not being sure what exactly what the tray was made of, and so whether it would adhere successfully is the reason I opted for 1mm aluminium panel (for strength) and Sikaflex (as that will definitely stick!)

I've also got a small split around the plug hole and I'm considering using a domestic small stainless drain instead, as all this work will be counterproductive if someone treads on the drain causing another problem. I'm endeavouring to to carry out a really good permanent fix to this as I'd rather do this job only the once, together with the fact that leaks and dampness in MH's need to be avoided at all costs, and the alternatives can be a very expensive nightmare.

Thanks all, Mick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not appropriate for your problem, BUT, a while ago I had a crack in the shower tray (corner) in my Autotrail Cheyenne. I drilled an access hole from the garage which came out underneath the shower tray corner. Then injected a can of builders foam! It expands to fill all of the void under the tray AND as it's unbelievable sticky and, more importantly, totally waterproof it stuck to the underside of the tray and sealed the underside of the crack. Once the foam had set I then used Capt Tolleys creeping crack cure to seal the top surface. Worked a treat for many years. 

If you cannot access the underside of the tray from inside the vehicle attack the problem from underneath (unless of course you have a double floor!) 

Certainly worth considering if your shower tray is a nightmare to remove!!

Andy

P.s. I like Kevin's idea of injecting silicone sealant, nice lateral thinking.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Practical Motorhome magazine ran an article on repairing a cracked tray, may be helpful..

http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/advice/35724-how-to-repair-a-cracked-shower-tray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hard to be critical without seeing the job, and the following may not apply, but I might have got a fibreglassing company to make me a whole new tray to the old dimensions, or even one fabricated out of stainless steel.

I would also have joined the SBMCC.co.uk as some lads on there have made their own trays from scratch, firbreglass is is easy to work with and the old tray would form part of the mold/plug.


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

These people are always showing similar repairs they have done on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/caravanmotorhomesolutions


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm back again!
Just to let you know my shower tray is absolutely fixed 100% and I'm really chuffed !! Getting the tray out was easier than I thought as once the drain was disconnected and all the mastic was removed around it, plus removing the bi-fold door, out it came. After cleaning all the surfaces I used Sikaflex-221 to affix a one piece 1mm thick piece of aluminium 50cm x 56cm to the underside cutting out a round hole for the drain outlet. 

I placed the tray on a very level flat surface in the house and loaded the tray with a dozen house bricks to ensure whole assembly remained absolutely flat with no distortions whilst the Sikaflex cured. After 24hours I substituted a domestic stainless steel bath drain which has a nice wide "lip" for strength, instead of the original which was situated on a very weak part of the tray. I was able to retain the original drain trap by the addition of a suitable sized rubber washer to accomodate the slightly wider outlet.

After all this the original crack was barely visible within the tray, making any thought of spending money on Speedcoat completely unnecessary, although purely for cosmetic reasons I touched in with a Humbrol enamel paint, using the most minute paintbrush. Once back in the van the tray was re-sealed with Dow Corning 791. 

What has this cost me? ............£50, and that's why I'm chuffed !!!

Mick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------

